# Visitors to the Sunshine State Kozlow's Place



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Visitors to the Sunshine State Kozlow's Place UPDATED*

Talked to Emanuel yesterday and said he was entertaining the thought of revisiting down this way and is at the north jetty of Sebastian Inlet as I type. The last report I had recieved from him he had landed his first Snook 27 incher. I will let him give you details went he returns home . I will here all about this PM when they get back to my place .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Dude*

You got me in suspense! Whats going on down there?? Oh yeah check your PMs Koz


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Coool..........he did not tell me he was going.......I hope he rememberd to bring a camera..........ask him.

Dang E a 27" snook    .


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Well The details are some Snook and I belive some Snappers at the Inlet. They left my place this AM headed for the Inlet again so I don't know how they made out today had to work so couldn't fish with them this time . But I do know that E was mighty happy about his 1st Snook at the Inlet. Make it home safely and give us the tally on how you all made out.  Fatback I do believe E Had taken a few PICS of the Days Catch.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks Koz...............I'll go by his work and get all the lies......uh........details in a day or so.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ended up with a total of 3 snook at 27", 20" and 18". Ray caught quite a few large jacks on mullet as well as some nice spanish macks and a mangrove snapper. Saw lots of jacks, macks, snook (one at 41") snapper and even a couple cuda. Tried unsuccessfully to get a cuda to take a mullet although I don't know if I would have been able to land it on such light tackle.

Spent most of the time trying to catch snook even though it was closed season, I was more than happy to Catch, Photograph, and Release. Got one picture of Ray with one of his big jacks and one of the big snook.

Had alot fun hanging out with Kozlow although it was a shame he had to work. He makes a damn nice shark steak, too. Thanks again for putting us up. Next time I'll have to bring down Glenn as well.

After fishing down there, I did not want to leave and I have seriously considered moving in that direction.

Is it a good thing or a bad thing when most of your major life decisions are made around fishing?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AIn't this board great?Where else can you visit someone...fish their back yard,and want to move there?

Glad you had a great visit!

Thanxs flea,fer making it happen!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes I'll be cming down to meet Mr. Kozlow in do time...................I have in-laws in Cape Canaveral. Going to have to get me one of them snook, cuda, or snappers as well. 

Glenn


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

So where's the pics.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pictures will be developed when I finish the roll up. I really need a digital camera but can't afford it right now.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That is excellent. Can you tell us northern folks what a snook fights like?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got a new crew stopping for a day or two FL Fishermen and who knows who from up north .Will get the call tomorrow and let you all know who shows up .


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got the call from FL Fishermen and Anthony. Will be over Thursday and we will hit the Inlet and the Surf and more then likely the Indian River will keep you all posted and some Pics will be sure to follow , stay tuned.


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad you made it through the cane in good shape Koz. Now get out there and catch us some big ones. I'd like to see some more pics of some of your sharks. It'll be too long before I can get back to ocean.  Land locked in Ga.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Soooo thats where the warriors are!*

When I grow up I wanna be just like the warriors, Anthony and Jason.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think Ray and some of the other plankers from GA are headed down there also this weekend. Once they heard how nice it is down there, they all wanted to go. Me, I have to work.  

Anyways, a snook fights like a ladyfish, I guess. When you first hook them, they'll come out of the water like a largemouth bass and then they'll make some nice blistering runs before giving up.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea....Ray called me last night to see if I could go.........I can't. Said it was him and Robert so far.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hear are some PICS from the trip of FL Fisherman , Anthony and Mat. We were skunked at the Inlet but Anthony landed a few at the Beach. No Snook at the Inlet but we had a great time .


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I can honestly say that this vacation was one of the best that I've ever had. The fishing could have been better but the company was the best there was. Koz sure knows how to make a couple of guys feel welcome. I brought some bloodworms and caught quite a few whiting and some saltwater catfish at the beach. No luck on the sharks though, although it was fun kayaking our baits out there, the first time. After that it was just plain tiring. We caught a few sand fleas and caught a nice whiting on that and a 3lb sheepshead. The next day we tried the inlet but only managed to get a few nice runs but no hookups. There were a lot of mullet in the water along with some pilchards along with some huge barracuda that weren't interested in eating anything. There were a decent number of snapper being caught along with some lookdown fish. I couldn't believe how nice it was down there. Koz did manage to pull up something that would have made the trip great but I'll let him tell that story.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

A women was fishing on the North Jetty next to me and snaged a line which she thought was mine. It was not and so I helped her bring it in and there was a Conventional Reel and Boat Rod attached to it . Could not have been in the water for longer then a couple a days. Tried to talk her out of it but her husband was also there and he wanted it. What Luck.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Kozlow said:


> A women was fishing on the North Jetty next to me and snaged a line which she thought was mine. It was not and so I helped her bring it in and there was a Conventional Reel and Boat Rod attached to it . Could not have been in the water for longer then a couple a days. Tried to talk her out of it but her husband was also there and he wanted it. What Luck.


Yeah that reel was a Penn Senator 4/0 I believe. I have been wanting one of those for a shark rig. That reel needed about 20 minutes of work and would of been brand new. Its a shame. I want to personally thank Koz for showing unbelievable hospitality to fellow board members. And a big thanks to Kris! I will be down in about a month. I hope to meet up with ya again. Tightlines!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dang.....didn't even invite me   ...Glad yall had a blast....Gonna have ta make that run,eventually.....


Nice pics,but where are the hunny's?Can't believe FLF didn't try ta pimp


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here is the other PIC I found Anthony Nice FEEEESH.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was looking through the photo gallery and saw Anthony and Jason standing next to Koz...made me do a double take!

Sounds like you guys had a good time. So Koz, are you going to come fish the drum run with us Northerners?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Dang.....didn't even invite me   ...Glad yall had a blast....Gonna have ta make that run,eventually.....
> 
> 
> Nice pics,but where are the hunny's?Can't believe FLF didn't try ta pimp


FLF is going for a month after the IRI get together so if you ever get bored..... Hell I may even fly down for a week, maybe. Jason was pimpin a cutie at the bar and had a good shot at, ya know, but his bro messed that up. We'll see if he wants to give up that story.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Anthony said:


> FLF is going for a month after the IRI get together so if you ever get bored..... Hell I may even fly down for a week, maybe. Jason was pimpin a cutie at the bar and had a good shot at, ya know, but his bro messed that up. We'll see if he wants to give up that story.


yeah,ya can't take him,anywhere  ....well let me know....may make that drive,in the new ride


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Dang.....didn't even invite me   ...Glad yall had a blast....Gonna have ta make that run,eventually.....
> Nice pics,but where are the hunny's?Can't believe FLF didn't try ta pimp


Al, some good friends we've got there, bro. We let them stay in our homes, fed them, take them fishing, now that they were going on fishing trip and didn't invite use. What's up with that?  j/k

Nice pics you guys... maybe one of them days... I should make that drive to the sunshine state...


----------

